# "Blank-Philosophie"



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Internet auf folgende Abhandlung zur "Blank-Philosophie" gestoßen:
http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=links&linkID=7

Wie seht ihr das?

Meine Meinung (mit über 30 Jahren Erfahrung als Angler):
Blanks unterhalb der 100-Euro-Marke generell als Billigprodukte zu bezeichnen, ist sehr fragwürdig. Der Blank keiner meiner Angeln hat bisher die 100-Euro-Marke überschritten, obwohl ich mir das durchaus leisten könnte. Man brauch es aber meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg nicht, weil oberhalb primär die Optik verbessert wird, nicht aber die für den Angler entscheidenden Merkmale des Blank.

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Qualität guter Greys-Ruten anschaue, überzeugt mich die in der Regel. Und die entstammen durchweg der vom Autor geschmähten China-Produktion.

Aus meiner Sicht eine alles in allem sehr abenteuerliche Abhandlung, die in der Praxis vielfach widerlegt wird ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Preis und Qualität stehen heute in keinem festen Verhältnis, da stimme ich der ^ Argumentation zu.

Z.B. ist eben die Mengenabnahme = Einkaufspreis ein immenser Faktor von locker mal -50%/+100% (oder mehr) auf das Produkt, was nichts an der innewohnenden Qualität ändert. Die reinen Herstellkosten von Blanks in Massenproduktion sind mit wenigen € p.Stk dermaßen gering, dass viele andere Faktoren die Preise bestimmen, und zuletzt eben die Gewinnerwartung des Verkäufers. 

Blanks die lange und viel (bis evtl. Millionenstückzahl hoch) hergestellt werden, sind nach einiger Startzeit ausgereift und sehr gut, was für neue Blanktypen und Erst-/Kleinauflagen offensichtlich gar nicht gelten kann. 
Dieser Ausreifungsgrad ergibt sich durch die Beobachtung über einen langen Zeitraum, und den finde ich für den Käufer sehr bedeutsam! 

Gleichwohl gibt es aber auch viel Schrott, Tendenz zunehmend, wenn es maximal billig sein muss, also nur über den Minimalpreis und nicht über Produkteigenschaften verkauft wird.
Billigst gemachter Blankschrott kann einem aktuell aber auch schon öfters mit teuren Blanks und teuren Ruten begegnen, oder anders gesagt: Schrott kennt keine Preisbindung! :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Preis und Qualität stehen heute in keinem festen Verhältnis, da stimme ich der ^ Argumentation zu.
> 
> Z.B. ist eben die Mengenabnahme = Einkaufspreis ein immenser Faktor von locker mal -50%/+100% (oder mehr) auf das Produkt, was nichts an der innewohnenden Qualität ändert. Die reinen Herstellkosten von Blanks in Massenproduktion sind mit wenigen € p.Stk dermaßen gering, dass viele andere Faktoren die Preise bestimmen, und zuletzt eben die Gewinnerwartung des Verkäufers.
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung. #6


----------



## jkc (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Hi, warum das hier unter Stippfischen steht.#c

Also die letzte Passage die meint teurerer Blank = mehr Fisch halte ich für Quatsch. Ich habe über die letzten 10 Jahre mittel- bis langfristig noch nie einen Unterschied wahr nehmen können zwischen 50 und 500€ teuren Ruten. Wie bei den Ködern auch: Es fängt was gefischt wird.#6
Edit: Ach, ich schwöre mit 4 Ruten a 75€ fange ich bedeutend besser als mit einer einzigen 300€ Rute. Schon alleine weil ich mir da 4 unterschiedliche Typen raus suchen kann, von der leichten Spinne bis hin zu Karpfen oder Waller-Rute.


Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, warum das hier unter Stippfischen steht.#c



Weil ich auf besagter Webseite einen Floatruten-Blank gesucht habe :m


----------



## Andal (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Dank industrieller Massenfertigung und global gut vernetzter Logistik gibt es heute Komplettruten für unter 100,- €. Da brauchen wir auch gar nicht weiter drüber reden, das ist so.

Solche preiswerten Blanks gibt es auch in der Marktnische Rutenbau. Nur will die so gut wie keiner. Wer sich eine individuell angefertigte Rute ins Haus holen möchte, der will auch etwas haben, was wirklich absticht und sich deutlich von der Konfektionsware unterscheidet. Es wäre ja auch vom Sinn befreit, sich etwas anfertigen zu lassen, oder es selbst zu bauen, was man problemlos und für deutlich weniger Geld in jedem Angelladen kaufen kann.

Von daher kann ich solche Aussagen wie "billig ist bäh" durchaus verstehen, denn damit unterstützt der Verkäufer den Willen seines Kunden zu exclusivem Individualismus und das ist absolut legitim und es zielt auch überhaupt nicht auf Max Mustermann, der bei check24 die billigste Rute finden möchte.

Und das schöne am freien Markt ist ja, es muss sich keiner solchen Tatsachen beugen, weil ja jeder kann, wie er möchte und es seinem Budget entspricht. In diesem Sinne... bloß keinen Neid schüren. #h


----------



## zokker (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ohgottogott. Hab mit den Link mal durchgelesen.

Also ich geh angeln und kein Tackle putzen. Mit den Jahren lernt man schon was brauchbar ist und was nix taugt. Die Brauchbarkeit einer Rute an ihren Preis zu knüpfen finde ich sehr bedenklich. 
Mehr und bessere Fische fängt man mit einer teuren Rute auch nicht, besonders nicht wenn die ein Trottel in der Hand hält. 
Der beste Erfolgsfaktor beim Angeln ist der Angler selbst und nicht sein Gerödel.


----------



## Semmelmehl (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Kein Fisch dieser Welt wird beim Beißen zwischen der Ausrüstung des Anglers, die sich außerhalb des Wassers befindet, unterscheiden.

Natürlich möchte ich mich nicht mit Schrott bewaffnen, wenn ich aber die Wahl habe eine Rute für 50€ oder 200€ zu kaufen und beide sind vom Handling her vergleichbar, dann nehme ich lieber die 50€.
Das ist auch einfach ein wirtschaftl. Faktor ... die 50€ Rute müsste 3 mal kaputt gehen, bevor ich an die 200€ komme.

Wie jkc schon schrieb ... da hole ich mir lieber 3 mittelpreisige Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, als eine Oberteure, mit der ich da nur einen Bereich abdecke.

Die Argumentation, sich mal was richtig gutes leisten zu wollen um sich individual abzusetzen, kann ich verstehen.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich nicht gewillt, doppelt so viel zu bezahlen, nur weil Browning auf dem Blank steht, von dem ich nicht mal sagen kann, wieviel besser er ist gegenüber einem Blank ist, das ich bezahlen will ;-)


----------



## Andal (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ist doch bei solchen Rutenbau-, oder Edelrutenthemen immer wieder das gleiche. Hier geht es nicht um schnöde Funktionalität alleine, oder um die ach so geile Pfennigfuchserei. Entweder hat man den Nerv und das Konto für solche Teile, oder halt nicht.

Wer sein Angelzeug mutwillig nur über die Funktion deffiniert, der wird das nie verstehen (wollen). Wer sich aber am Haben auch erfreuen kann, der kapiert das, was hinter dem ganzen edlen G'raffl noch alles steckt.


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist doch bei solchen Rutenbau-, oder Edelrutenthemen immer wieder das gleiche. Hier geht es nicht um schnöde Funktionalität alleine, oder um die ach so geile Pfennigfuchserei. Entweder hat man den Nerv und das Konto für solche Teile, oder halt nicht.
> 
> Wer sein Angelzeug mutwillig nur über die Funktion deffiniert, der wird das nie verstehen (wollen). Wer sich aber am Haben auch erfreuen kann, der kapiert das, was hinter dem ganzen edlen G'raffl noch alles steckt.



Alles richtig, aber dann muss man nicht so über den schnöden "Billigeraffel" herziehen. Wer ´ne Rute für 2-300 Eur haben will - es sei ihm gegönnt. Nur - deshalb ist die 50-Eur-Rute des Nachbarn nicht zwangsläufig Schrott.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Alles richtig, aber dann muss man nicht so über den schnöden "Billigeraffel" herziehen. Wer ´ne Rute für 2-300 Eur haben will - es sei ihm gegönnt. Nur - deshalb ist die 50-Eur-Rute des Nachbarn nicht zwangsläufig Schrott.



Hast du es nicht gelesen, oder willst du es nicht verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe? Brunner zielt mit diesem Text überhaupt nicht auf eine breite Käuferschaft. Da geht es ganz banal darum, seine an Exclusivität orientierte Kundschaft in der Meinung zu bestärken, sich was wirklich feines, zwangsläufig nichts billiges zu gönnen.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Hi, aber genau das soll der Text doch suggerieren: Teurere Rute = mehr Angelerfolg.

#d

Und zum Thema Rutenbrüche; ich weiß nicht ob die teuren Blanks da wirklich so viel besser sind. 
Mir ist bisher erst eine Rute gebrochen, wo man überhaupt drüber nachdenken kann ob es am Blank gelegen hat, alles andere war ein "Bedienungsfehler" was auch 500€ Blanks gekillt hätte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mitschman (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ich würde niemals eine Rute kaufen bei jemandem, der eine solche kopfschmerzverursachende Internetseite betreibt. :g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du es nicht gelesen, oder willst du es nicht verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe? Brunner zielt mit diesem Text überhaupt nicht auf eine breite Käuferschaft. Da geht es ganz banal darum, seine an Exclusivität orientierte Kundschaft in der Meinung zu bestärken, sich was wirklich feines, zwangsläufig nichts billiges zu gönnen.



Es geht doch nicht darum, dass Brunner die Exklusivität seiner Angebote herausstellt und seine Kunden darin bestärkt, etwas Besonderes zu sein. Das wäre ja völlig ok.

Der Punkt ist, dass der gute Mann nachweislich Unsinn über die Qualität von Blanks im 100 €-Bereich erzählt. Das ist schlicht Schmarren, was er da von sich gibt (Schnurbruch, Rutenbruch, Fisch des Lebens verlieren, ...). 

Es gab voriges Jahr hier im Board eine interessante Debatte zu den Qualitätsunterschieden sehr hochpreisiger Karpfenruten verglichen mit Massenware. Ich hatte damals die These aufgestellt, dass meine Cub Outkast im Prinzip die gleichen Leistungsmerkmale hat wie 200 €-Karpfenruten. Nach langer, kontroverser Debatte endete das "Rückzugsgefecht" der Hochpreis-Fetischisten mit der Feststellung, dass man mit teuren Ruten genauer und weiter werfen kann. Ich glaube, nicht mal das trifft zu. Aber sei es drum ...


----------



## jkc (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte damals die These aufgestellt, dass meine Cub Outkast ...endete das "Rückzugsgefecht" der Hochpreis-Fetischisten mit der Feststellung, dass man mit teuren Ruten genauer und weiter werfen kann. Ich glaube, nicht mal das trifft zu. ...



Ein befreundeter guter Werfer stellte kürzlich fest, dass er mit seinen Outkasts fast gleich weit wirft wie mit seinen Century FMA.
Der Unterschied betrug wenige Meter.


Grüße JK


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



jkc schrieb:


> Ein befreundeter guter Werfer stellte kürzlich fest, dass er mit seinen Outkasts fast gleich weit wirft wie mit seinen Century FMA.
> Der Unterschied betrug wenige Meter.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Die teurere Rute kam also weiter. 
Kann aber auch an der Form des Werfers gelegen haben. 

Eine Angelrute definiert sich ja nicht nur durch das Blankmaterial.
Material der Ringe, des Griffs..des Lackes, der Garantie bzw. Ersatzteilehaltung, des Kundenservices.  etc.

Und ob ein Blank aus IM 6 besser ist als aus IM12....? Besser in der Qualität der Kohlefaser...sicherlich.
Besser für den Angler? 
Viele "Weintrinker" merken net mal den Unterschied eines billig Weines von Lidl  im Vergleich zum teuren Wein vom Fachhändler.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die teurere Rute kam also weiter.
> ...



Japp, wenige Meter zwischen günstiger Allround-Mittelklasse und High-End-Weitwurf-Rute.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



jkc schrieb:


> Japp, wenige Meter zwischen günstiger Allround-Mittelklasse und High-End-Weitwurf-Rute.#6



Und die Karpfen haben sich das ganze Treiben interessiert 30m vom Ufer entfernt angeschaut.


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und die Karpfen haben sich das ganze Treiben interessiert 30m vom Ufer entfernt angeschaut.




Nah kann jeder Blank..


----------



## magi (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Für mein Empfinden stellt die angesprochene Webseite doch genau das Thema "richtig" dar. Erst wird die Qualität schon von Blankpreisen abgeleitet und anschließend folgen zig Bildchen, wo man tolle Zierwicklungen und "Designelemente" im weitesten Sinne bewundern darf. 

Leider deckt sich das genau mit meinen Erfahrungen mit einigen Customblanks - oft mehr Schein als Substanz was die Blankperformance hinsichtlich Rückmeldung, Wurfweite und anderen - für mich praxisrelevanten Eigenschaften angeht... Und wenn ich Bock habe mir ne Zierwicklung anzuschauen kaufe ich mir einen Bondage-Kalender


----------



## pagode (14. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



magi schrieb:


> Für mein Empfinden stellt die angesprochene Webseite doch genau das Thema "richtig" dar. Erst wird die Qualität schon von Blankpreisen abgeleitet und anschließend folgen zig Bildchen, wo man tolle Zierwicklungen und "Designelemente" im weitesten Sinne bewundern darf.
> 
> Leider deckt sich das genau mit meinen Erfahrungen mit einigen Customblanks - oft mehr Schein als Substanz was die Blankperformance hinsichtlich Rückmeldung, Wurfweite und anderen - für mich praxisrelevanten Eigenschaften angeht... Und wenn ich Bock habe mir ne Zierwicklung anzuschauen kaufe ich mir einen Bondage-Kalender


...:q:q:q Bondage ist gut


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Hallo,
keiner muß eine handgebaute Rute kaufen. Wer mal erstklassigen Kork in der Hand hatte,  merkt den unterschied zu einer Billigrute. Wieviel das einem Wert ist, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Das gleiche gilt für Ringe. Fuji oder vergleichbare SIC Ringe sind etwas anderes als sogenannte SIC Ringe an einer 50€ Rute. Das gleiche gilt für Rollenhalter, Lack und alles andere. Wer sich darüber keine Gedanken macht wird das auch nie verstehen. Also jeder wie er mag.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> keiner muß eine handgebaute Rute kaufen. Wer mal erstklassigen Kork in der Hand hatte,  merkt den unterschied zu einer Billigrute. Wieviel das einem Wert ist, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Das gleiche gilt für Ringe. Fuji oder vergleichbare SIC Ringe sind etwas anderes als sogenannte SIC Ringe an einer 50€ Rute. Das gleiche gilt für Rollenhalter, Lack und alles andere. Wer sich darüber keine Gedanken macht wird das auch nie verstehen.


ich denke das stellt auch niemand ernsthaft in frage.
wenn man sich was gönnt ist das ja auch absolut in ordnung.
was halt immer etwas zum schmunzeln veranlasst und was hier wohl auch zum ausdruck gebracht werden soll, dieses suggerieren, daß man mit etwas teurem automatisch nahezu unbesiegbar sei.
golfschläger, flinten und natürlich angelruten die einem fast jeden fehler verzeihen, naja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Über den *Aufbau einer Rute* bzw. den deutlich besseren Handaufbau oder den nochmal passenderen Eigenhandaufbau gibts ja eigentlich keine Differenzen bzw. Diskussion. 
Da kommt auch keine Fertigrute selbst von den teuren Labels mit, passt ja eigentlich nie so richtig, mindestes was die Griffsektion betrifft

Aber die Blanks, da werden quasi überall im Rutenbau-Blankhandel Minimengen-Apothekenpreise aufgerufen, was ja auch der Absatzmengenrealität entspricht.
Im Vergleich zu modernen Blanks (allermeist nur in Fertigruten!) aus Japanesien und angeschlossenem vernetzten Asia-Umland Taiwan Südkorea usw. sind die vom Rutenbau-Blankhandel ziemlich simpel und altbacken. Muss man also mögen und wie Andal schon schreibt, sind viele virtuelle Werte dabei unterwegs.



magi schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Bock habe mir ne Zierwicklung anzuschauen kaufe ich mir einen Bondage-Kalender


Den Satz finde ich gut #6, zeigt auch in die Richtung, wieviel unterschiedliche virtuelle Werte noch im Spiel sind.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ....zeigt auch in die Richtung, wieviel unterschiedliche virtuelle Werte noch im Spiel sind.



Warum gehen Frauen regelmäßig zum Friseur, sind an Autos Alufelgen montiert, werden Gärten gehegt und gepflegt und so weiter und so fort? Selbst der ganz einfachen Konfektionsware versucht man ein bisschen einen Anstrich zu verpassen, damit es halbwegs nach etwas aussieht. Das wird ja dann auch seinen Grund haben. Ich lasse mir sehr demnächst auch was bauen, obwohl ich bei Gott genügend andere Baustellen offen habe, wo das Geld "sinnvoller" eingesetzt wäre. Aber dann ist es auch einfach weg. So habe ich etwas, mit dem ich mir jedesmal ein Loch in den Bauch freuen kann, wenn ich es anfasse und benutze. 

Aber man kann sich da Fransen an den Mund reden, der Leidenschaftslose und der Berufsknickerer werden das nie verstehen können/wollen! #h


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich denke das stellt auch niemand ernsthaft in frage.
> wenn man sich was gönnt ist das ja auch absolut in ordnung.
> was halt immer etwas zum schmunzeln veranlasst und was hier wohl auch zum ausdruck gebracht werden soll, dieses suggerieren, daß man mit etwas teurem automatisch nahezu unbesiegbar sei.
> golfschläger, flinten und natürlich angelruten die einem fast jeden fehler verzeihen, naja.




Das verstehst Du falsch.
Es wird ja nicht suggeriert das Du mit dieser Rute ein besserer Angler bist/ wirst.

Das ist zu verstehen wie:
Nur weil Du nen Porsche fährst bist Du nicht gegenüber einer Person welchen einen Dacia fährt der bessere Autofahrer.
Hast aber sicherlich die bessere Qualität mit dem Porsche.


----------



## Matthias_R (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum gehen Frauen regelmäßig zum Friseur, sind an Autos Alufelgen montiert, werden Gärten gehegt und gepflegt und so weiter und so fort? Selbst der ganz einfachen Konfektionsware versucht man ein bisschen einen Anstrich zu verpassen, damit es halbwegs nach etwas aussieht. Das wird ja dann auch seinen Grund haben. Ich lasse mir sehr demnächst auch was bauen, obwohl ich bei Gott genügend andere Baustellen offen habe, wo das Geld "sinnvoller" eingesetzt wäre. Aber dann ist es auch einfach weg. So habe ich etwas, mit dem ich mir jedesmal ein Loch in den Bauch freuen kann, wenn ich es anfasse und benutze.
> 
> Aber man kann sich da Fransen an den Mund reden, der Leidenschaftslose und der Berufsknickerer werden das nie verstehen können/wollen! #h



 Das mit dem Lesen und verstehen gebe ich Dir jetzt mal zurück. Es will doch niemand hier die teuren Ruten schlechtmachen oder als sinnlos bezeichnen. Wer will, soll sie kaufen. Es gibt nur einen gewissen Unmut über Formulierungen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass der Rutenbauer, der seine custom-made High-End-Geräte natürlich verkaufen will, alles andere, was eben nicht in seiner Liga ist, ziemlich runterputzt.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lesen und verstehen gebe ich Dir jetzt mal zurück. Es will doch niemand hier die teuren Ruten schlechtmachen oder als sinnlos bezeichnen. Wer will, soll sie kaufen. Es gibt nur einen gewissen Unmut über Formulierungen, aus denen hervorgeht, dass der Rutenbauer, der seine custom-made High-End-Geräte natürlich verkaufen will, alles andere, was eben nicht in seiner Liga ist, ziemlich runterputzt.



Der Kollege hat nur seine Vorteile gegenüber anderen günstigen Blanks dargestellt. 
Andere Firmen machen dies natürlich etwas eleganter.
Beispiel: Vorsprung durch Technik.
Ah, die anderen Autos sind also veraltete Technik.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Eben. Sag mir einen Verkäufer, der sein Angebot nicht über das der anderen stellt.


----------



## Seele (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ich glaube die meisten die hier ziemlich schlau mit reden hatten noch nie eine richtig gute Rute in der Hand. 
 Auf was zielt guter Rutenbau ab? Nicht um 90% aller Angler glücklich zu machen, sondern die 5 oder 10% die alles aus der Ausrüstung raus holen wollen. Da geht es um die perfekte Balance der Rute, gepaart mit niedrigem Gewicht, maximaler Power und Zielgenauigkeit. 
 Dazu gehören:
 - Ein guter Blank der auch wirklich das liefert was drauf steht und nicht irgendwas anderes mit 20% Streuung in der Serie
 - Gute Komponenten, ein Fuji Rollenhalter wie er oft angepriesen wird ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, 1. Hat Fuji zig Rollenhalter die nicht für jede Angelart gleich geeignet sind und 2. gibt es tolle andere Hersteller wie z.B. Alps, aber die kosten auch das 4 fache. 
 - ein gutes Beringungskonzept. Eine Spinrute nach NGC beringt hat definitiv einiges mehr an Leistung als eine konventionell beringte. Weniger Gewicht auf der Spitze (nein die Rute wird dadurch nicht schnell wie viele immer glauben), idealer Verlauf der Schnur beim Wurf somit auch maximale Wurfweite
 - die kleinen Feinheiten beim wickeln: Gerade bei Einstegringen ist ein Locking Wrap fast Pflicht, wem es beim Wurf mal nen Einstegring vom Blank gezogen hat und die 50 Euro Castaic auf nimmer Wiedersehen Richtung Horizont geflogen ist weiß warum. 
 - eine ordentliche Lackierung: Normaler 1K Lack vergilbt nach einiger Zeit, gerade wenn er viel der Sonnen ausgesetzt ist. Und er wird noch spröder als er vor der Auslieferung schon war. Folge: der Lack platzt ab und früher oder später ist der Ring futsch, wenns im Drill passiert natürlich sehr ärgerlich. 

 Man kanns im Endeffekt so sehen, die meisten fahren ihr Auto ganz normal, manche möchten aber einfach mehr und auch mal auf die Rennstecke.


----------



## fischforsch (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Wer einmal die echten Topmodelle der namhaften und erfahrenen Hersteller (nicht Firmenname-auf-Chinablank-kleber) wie z. B.  St. Croix, Sage, Hardy, G. Loomis usw. gefischt hat, weiß aber auch dass alles andere maximal Mittelklasse ist.
 Ob es einen jedoch den saftigen Mehrpreis wert ist, muss letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ich glaube, Seele hat das ganz gut erklärt..
Ob das im Bereich Friedfischruten hier auch so relevant ist wie bei Spinnruten, die man dauernd in der Hand und beim werfen hat, wäre auch ne Frage.

Ich kanns mangels Friedfischerfahrung nicht beantworten...


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten die hier ziemlich schlau mit reden hatten noch nie eine richtig gute Rute in der Hand.
> Auf was zielt guter Rutenbau ab? Nicht um 90% aller Angler glücklich zu machen, sondern die 5 oder 10% die alles aus der Ausrüstung raus holen wollen. Da geht es um die perfekte Balance der Rute, gepaart mit niedrigem Gewicht, maximaler Power und Zielgenauigkeit.
> Dazu gehören:
> - Ein guter Blank der auch wirklich das liefert was drauf steht und nicht irgendwas anderes mit 20% Streuung in der Serie
> ...



Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben.
Es gibt Weintrinker welche den Unterschied eines Lidl- Weines zu einen qualitativ hochpreisigen aus dem Fachhandel nicht erkennen.
Dies liegt aber eher an: Sie haben keine Ahnung was einen guten Wein ausmacht.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Seele hat das ganz gut erklärt..
> Ob das im Bereich Friedfischruten hier auch so relevant ist wie bei Spinnruten, die man dauernd in der Hand und beim werfen hat, wäre auch ne Frage.
> 
> Ich kanns mangels Friedfischerfahrung nicht beantworten...




Pauschal gesagt trifft dies auch auf Ruten im Friedfischbereich zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Nochmal dran erinnert: #h
Hier geht das eingänglich gar nicht um die Ruten und den Rutenaufbau, sondern um das pure Halbzeug Blank, Kohlefaser in vorbereiteter Mattenform gerollt und gebacken, je nach Anspruch noch ein bischen geschliffen und lackiert.

Das Hauptteil ist das gleiche, daher wohl schwer zu trennen 

Am schlimmsten finde ich immer noch, dass praktisch keine relevanten Daten zum Verhalten des Blanks im späteren Einsatz verfügbar sind, was den Kauf bei hohem Anspruch entweder zum Trial & Error Prozess macht, oder man hat das Glück solche Ruten vorm Kauf wirklich fischen zu können. Anglerboard-Connection rulez! #6


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

http://www.fischlexikon.eu/rutenkunde/ruten-blank.php

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2016)

*AW: &quot;Blank-Philosophie&quot;*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Seele hat das ganz gut erklärt..
> Ob das im Bereich Friedfischruten hier auch so relevant ist wie bei Spinnruten, die man dauernd in der Hand und beim werfen hat, wäre auch ne Frage.
> 
> Ich kanns mangels Friedfischerfahrung nicht beantworten...



Passt in dem Bereich auch..merkste im Friedfischbereich dort, wo z.B. wie beim feedern extrem genaues werfen oder auch das fischen mit langen "Stangen" (Gewicht!) gefragt ist..

Nur muss man sich dabei aber auch immer vor Augen halten,das z.B.200 % Mehrpreis keineswegs 200 % mehr an Rutenperformance bedeuten.

Oft gemachter Denkfehler bei Ruten wie aber auch bei Rollen..


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: &quot;Blank-Philosophie&quot;*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Passt in dem Bereich auch..merkste im Friedfischbereich dort, wo z.B. wie beim feedern extrem genaues werfen oder auch das fischen mit langen "Stangen" (Gewicht!) gefragt ist..
> 
> Nur muss man sich dabei aber auch immer vor Augen halten,das z.B.200 % Mehrpreis keineswegs 200 % mehr an Rutenperformance bedeuten.
> 
> Oft gemachter Denkfehler bei Ruten wie aber auch bei Rollen..



Und ob die 200% Mehr genutzt/ benötigt werden?
Wenn man nur im Bereich von 50% die Rute nutzt...
ist wie mit nem Porsche und/oder Dacia mit 50km/h durch die Stadt...


----------



## Andal (15. November 2016)

*AW: &quot;Blank-Philosophie&quot;*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ob die 200% Mehr genutzt/ benötigt werden?
> Wenn man nur im Bereich von 50% die Rute nutzt...
> ist wie mit nem Porsche und/oder Dacia mit 50km/h durch die Stadt...



Marcel Raich-Ranicki hat diese Sache mit dem Luxus einmal mehr sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht. "Es ist ungleich weniger unangenehm, im Fond einer schönen Limousine traurig zu sein, als in einer überfüllten Straßenbahn!" 

Man kann mit einer sehr teuren Custom Rute ebenso abschneidern, wie mit einer billigen Telerute aus dem Sonderangebot. Aber am Ende hatte man wenigstens etwas schönes in Händen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2016)

*AW: &quot;Blank-Philosophie&quot;*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ob die 200% Mehr genutzt/ benötigt werden?
> Wenn man nur im Bereich von 50% die Rute nutzt...



Selbstverständlich auch das.

Der gemütliche ab und an Feeder Angler mit Erholungsgedanke als Primärgrund und evtl.6 so lala Würfen/Stunde aus dem Armlehnenstuhl heraus,wird da sicher auch andere Tackleaspekte in Erwägung ziehen, als der deutlich ambitioniertere Angler mit Primärausrichtung "Fisch",20 auf 50 m Distanz und den m² exakt genau platzierten Würfen, Plattformkiepe und festgenageltem Blick auf die Spitze und die Hand in Daueralarmposition.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Nach jahrelangem Ruten bauen und auch Ruten kaufen, habe ich festgestellt, dass die großen Hersteller, die jedes Jahr neue Topmodelle rausbringen und die neuesete Technologie einsetzen, bessere Blanks verkaufen als die Rutenbauzubehörverkäufer, die jahrelang die selben Modelle mit alter Technolgie verkaufen(Spin System lässst grüßen....).:m

Schade nur dass man meist keine Chance hat, die neuesten Modelle als nackte Blanks zu kaufen.
Ausnahme vilt. noch Gary mit northforkcomposites und st. croix.
Sind aber hierzulande schwierig zu bekommen und mindestens ebenso teuer wie die Topmodelle der Rutenhersteller.

Rutenbau macht individuell maßgeschneiderte Ruten für genaue Vorstellungen. Das Material/der Blank ist deshalb nicht besser aber der Aufbau passiger! Den meisten Anglern reicht es aber verschiedene Ruten zu begrabbeln und sich davon die passendste rauszusuchen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2016)

*AW: &quot;Blank-Philosophie&quot;*

Blank und Aufbau sind die eine Seite..





Andal schrieb:


> Man kann mit einer sehr teuren Custom Rute ebenso abschneidern, wie mit einer billigen Telerute aus dem Sonderangebot. Aber am Ende hatte man wenigstens etwas schönes in Händen.



Du kannst diesen Faden sogar noch weiter spinnen.

Schau dir mal einige "Suche hochwertige,extrem feinfühlige High End Zanderrute(mit der jetzigen spür ich nix über den Blank) Preis bis beinahe egal" 
Freds an.

Auf nachhaken stellt sich dann nicht selten heraus,dass das mangelnde Gefühl oft in banalen Cent/Eurobeträgen oder simplen Gewässerumständen begründet liegt aber keineswegs in der Notwendigkeit einer Handbuild 500 Ocken Rute.

Schnur deutlich zu dick,Jigs zu leicht,Snaps im Wallertauglichen Format und auch Gewicht,j.w.d.fischen bei schlammigen Untergrund etc.

Der Blank ist nicht alles


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

ein schöner Blank ist eben schön und wenn er auch noch gut ist ,ist es 
 ein super schönes Angeln.
 Wer es sich leisten möchte aber mich stört ein bischen das man  mit solch teuren exklusiven Sachen doch auch verdammt zimperlich umgeht.
 Meine 750.-DM teure 6 m Stippe ist wie ein rohes Ei verpackt und wenn ich ehrlich bin kommt sie viel zu selten ans Wasser obwohl es einfach toll ist damit zu fischen.
 P.S- Thomas ne Stippe ist genau wie ne Spinnrute man hat sie in der Hand und wenn man es ernstlich betreibt ist es aufmerksamsintensiv 
 wie Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Na ja, Brunner erinnert mich in diesem Statement eher an einen Staubsaugervertreter, der plötzlich realisiert, dass in seinem Stammgebiet gleichzeitig ein Mediamarkt und ein Saturn aufgemacht hat. Da sieht einer die Felle davon schwimmen...:m

Am lustigsten ist seine Aussage: "Noch hat mich kein Angler mit seiner Billigrute davon überzeugen können, dass er damit mir gegenüber im Vorteil war" (zumindest sinngemäß). 

Ähhmmm, sollte nicht lieber er mit seinem Nobelgeschirr die Überzeugungsarbeit leisten???

Für mich nichts weiter als Vertreterrhetorik, aber eher von der plumpen Sorte. Man solllte ihn mal auf ein Motivationsseminar schicken!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Lange nix mehr von dir gelesen..




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Am lustigsten ist seine Aussage: "Noch hat mich kein Angler mit seiner Billigrute davon überzeugen können, dass er damit mir gegenüber im Vorteil war" (zumindest sinngemäß).



Muss der Preiswertangler ja auch nicht.

Und nüchtern tickende High End Fans, werden auch eingestehen,das die teurere Peitsche objektiv gesehen, weniger zum Erfolg beiträgt, als das Marketing  vermuten lässt.

Zur falschen Zeit mit dem falschen Köder am falschen Platz und du blankst..egal was da an Rute und Rolle zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Welpi (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und nüchtern tickende High End Fans, werden auch eingestehen,das die teurere Peitsche objektiv gesehen, weniger zum Erfolg beiträgt, als das Marketing  vermuten lässt. Zur falschen Zeit mit dem falschen Köder am falschen Platz und du blankst..egal was da an Rute und Rolle zum Einsatz kommen.



Jepp....aber man schneidert mit (subjektiv) höherem Genuss


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Welpi schrieb:


> Jepp....aber man schneidert mit (subjektiv) höherem Genuss


DAS hat ja keiner bestritten [emoji3]


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DAS hat ja keiner bestritten [emoji3]


in der tat, dennoch, vor die wahl gestellt würde ich mich lieber im porsche von ´nem fiat panda abhängen lassen, als mit teurem tackle von ´ner lidl-rute. :m


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Um auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu zu geben - Es gilt mMn wie immer: "Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt."

... nun gibt es verschiedene Arten von Anglern - ich zum Beispiel muss gestehen, dass ich wenig wirkliches High-End-Tackle angel, aber ein gewisser "Standart" muss schon sein. Und ich merke auch, dass mir das Angeln mit gutem Werkzeug einfach mehr Spaß macht und ich dadurch zwangsläufig mehr Zeit/Geduld/Aufmerksamkeit investiere - und dadurch dann eben mehr fange.
#h


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

@ daci7
 um sten mal zu zitieren : 

 Der Narr am Ende des Stock´s fängt und wenn der´s nicht beherrscht ist es egal ob Luxusrütchen oder billig Knüppel 
 oder doch umgekehrt


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nach jahrelangem Ruten bauen und auch Ruten kaufen, habe ich festgestellt, dass die großen Hersteller, die jedes Jahr neue Topmodelle rausbringen und die neuesete Technologie einsetzen, bessere Blanks verkaufen als die Rutenbauzubehörverkäufer, die jahrelang die selben Modelle mit alter Technolgie verkaufen(Spin System lässst grüßen....).:m


Das ist auch eindeutig meine Erfahrung. Sagen wir es mal so, die Serienfertiger können weitaus bessere Produktergebnisse liefern als ein Einzelfertiger, aber offensichtlich schöpfen sie ihr Potential aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Erwägungen gar nicht aus. Das schlimmste Beispiel ist jawohl Balzer mit seinen klappernden Rollenhaltern. Unmöglich sowas anzubieten. Ne Frechheit. 

Darum kaufe ich nur Marken aus dem asiatischen Raum. Die hängen sogar Daiwa und Shimano locker ab. Und das zu sehr viel günstigeren Preisen. Das beste Beispiel ist die Marke Majorcraft, ein Newcomer seit 2011. Du kannst das ganze Internet durchforsten und findest nur Lobeshymnen und das nach eigener Erfahrung verdientermaßen. 

Majorcraft hat sich auf die Fahne geschrieben, Rutenserien evolutorisch weiterzuentwicklen nach neuesten Möglichkeiten der Technologie. Und das spürt man wirklich. 

Ne Einzelanfertigung kommt mir nie wieder ins Haus. Damit bin ich durch. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das absolute Gegenteil ist der Fall...



Butter bei die Fische..[emoji6]


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Keine noch so geschickte Hand kommt an die Präzision cnc-gesteuerter Fertigung heran.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Aufbau einer Rute vollautomatisiert vonstatten geht. Es ist schon noch das Händchen des schlecht bezahlten Chinesen, der den Rutenring am Blank arretiert, bevor die Wickelmaschine die Bindungen setzt. Und da schleichen sich dann eben Fehler ein wie unsaubere Ringfluchten usw. 
Erlebe ich bei Cormoran Ruten genauso wie bei der gehobenen Mittelklasse von Shimano. Solche Fehler sind nur vermeidbar, wenn der Hersteller bzw. Distributor "Qualität" irgendwie auf der Tagesordnung hat. Der Arbeiter muss ZEIT haben, das Produkt zu kontrollieren, sonst wird das zwangsläufig Schrott, egal mit wie vielen Megatonnen der Blank nun gepresst ist. Und da ist der heimische Bastler im Vorteil. 
Wenn ich eine Rute beringe, dann IST die Flucht sauber. Punkt.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Moin Leude! 

Mein Opa sagte O-Ton

"Wir sind zu arm um billiges Werkzeug zu kaufen! "

Das zieht sich, nachdem ich es begriffen hatte einmal quer durch mein Leben!

Sei es im Handwerk oder bei der Angelei! 

Wer Geld ausgibt hat zumindest die Chance einen hochwertigen Artikel zu erhalten, andem vielleicht auch der Arbeiter, der ihn fertigt, was verdient hat!

Alle anderen sollten dann beim 1 € Shop bleiben!


In dem Sinne HH

RIP Zampa


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Das habe ich nie bestritten..￼ 

Es ging mir primär um den Vergleich zwischen Marketing und Realität..wer glaubt,das er für eine um 300% teurere Rute auch 300% mehr an Performance erhält,irrt.


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Das habe ich nie bestritten..￼ 

Es ging mir primär um den Vergleich zwischen Marketing und Realität..wer glaubt,das er für eine um 300% teurere Rute auch 300% mehr an Performance erhält,irrt.




Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Wer Geld ausgibt hat zumindest die Chance einen hochwertigen Artikel zu erhalten, andem vielleicht auch der Arbeiter, der ihn fertigt, was verdient hat!



Die Sache hat mittlerweile nur einen "klitzekleinen" Systemfehler..der moderne AN des 21 Jhd.,kann sich die von ihm gefertigten Güter oftmals selbst nicht mehr leisten.

Und sollte er es doch können,lauert die nächste Falle.

High Price bedeutet heutzutage nicht auch zwingend High Quality:




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Erlebe ich bei Cormoran Ruten genauso wie bei der gehobenen Mittelklasse von Shimano. Solche Fehler sind nur vermeidbar, wenn der Hersteller bzw. Distributor "Qualität" irgendwie auf der Tagesordnung hat. Der Arbeiter muss ZEIT haben, das Produkt zu kontrollieren, sonst wird das zwangsläufig Schrott, egal mit wie vielen Megatonnen der Blank nun gepresst ist. Und da ist der heimische Bastler im Vorteil



Ich hatte schon Oberklasse Ruten in den Händen,deren Verarbeitung schlichtweg unter aller Sau war.



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Ich kann die exakte Uhrzeit entweder von einer Aldi-Uhr zu 5,99 Euro ablesen oder von einer Rolex zu 20.000,- Euro  Nur mit der Rolex bekommst Du schneller ne Frau :m



"Wenn ein Mann einer Frau die Autotür aufhält,ist entweder die Frau neu oder das Auto" [emoji6] (Henry Ford)



Muckimors schrieb:


> mc ist auf dem Weg dahin. Und diese Serienanfertiger verarbeiten das, was die Technik hergibt



MC bzw eher ein Teil der "Szene"hatte bei den Einsteigermodellen mit leichten  Imageproblemen zu kämpfen..keine echte Nippon Rute..billig..China halt.

Und beklatschten gleichzeitig dann 'ne 300 € Rocke.

Die wurde nochmal in welchem Land gebaut ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Das habe ich nie bestritten..￼ 

Es ging mir primär um den Vergleich zwischen Marketing und Realität..wer glaubt,das er für eine um 300% teurere Rute auch 300% mehr an Performance erhält,irrt.




Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Wer Geld ausgibt hat zumindest die Chance einen hochwertigen Artikel zu erhalten, andem vielleicht auch der Arbeiter, der ihn fertigt, was verdient hat!



Die Sache hat mittlerweile nur einen "klitzekleinen" Systemfehler..der moderne AN des 21 Jhd.,kann sich die von ihm gefertigten Güter oftmals selbst nicht mehr leisten.

Und sollte er es doch können,lauert die nächste Falle.

High Price bedeutet heutzutage nicht auch zwingend High Quality:




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Erlebe ich bei Cormoran Ruten genauso wie bei der gehobenen Mittelklasse von Shimano. Solche Fehler sind nur vermeidbar, wenn der Hersteller bzw. Distributor "Qualität" irgendwie auf der Tagesordnung hat. Der Arbeiter muss ZEIT haben, das Produkt zu kontrollieren, sonst wird das zwangsläufig Schrott, egal mit wie vielen Megatonnen der Blank nun gepresst ist. Und da ist der heimische Bastler im Vorteil



Ich hatte schon Oberklasse Ruten in den Händen,deren Verarbeitung schlichtweg unter aller Sau war.



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Ich kann die exakte Uhrzeit entweder von einer Aldi-Uhr zu 5,99 Euro ablesen oder von einer Rolex zu 20.000,- Euro  Nur mit der Rolex bekommst Du schneller ne Frau :m



"Wenn ein Mann einer Frau die Autotür aufhält,ist entweder die Frau neu oder das Auto" [emoji6] (Henry Ford)



Muckimors schrieb:


> mc ist auf dem Weg dahin. Und diese Serienanfertiger verarbeiten das, was die Technik hergibt



MC bzw eher ein Teil der "Szene"hatte bei den Einsteigermodellen mit leichten  Imageproblemen zu kämpfen..keine echte Nippon Rute..billig..China halt.

Und beklatschten gleichzeitig dann 'ne 300 € Rocke.

Die wurde nochmal in welchem Land gebaut ?




Muckimors schrieb:


> Seitdem nur noch Serie "guter Hersteller".



Würde ich mitgehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Ich denke es ist wie es war, die sorgfältige Handarbeit eines erfahrenen Rutenaufbauers sowie einiger Zeitaufwand pro Rutenwerkstück ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Maschinell geht schon aus vielen Gründen nicht. Abweichungen und Toleranzen an allen Stellen bei der Backware der Blanks. Da gibt es maschinell weder ein Gefühl wie herum der Blank muss noch wie es wirklich passt und stimmig schwingt. Macht der Billigmonteur am Band aber auch nicht.  

Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn die Blankentwickler und -herstellerungslinien sich überhaupt mal um vordefinierte BEKANNTGEGEBENE Werte scheren würden und die zu erreichen trachten täten. Tun sie nämlich nicht, alles Wundertüte, weit schlimmer als Kartoffelpuffer. 
Insofern bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig geworden eine Neuauflage einer Rutenserie oder ein Remake fürs neue Jahresmodell als gleich zu betrachten - könnte sein, muss aber nicht. 
Mal 5cm länger oder kürzer, 0,5mm vorne dicker, schert kaum je einen, aber der Endkäufer ärgert sich, wenn er es zufällig mal heraus bekommt.


----------



## Muckimors (26. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Abend,

ganz weit ausgeholt liegt es beim Thema Innovation aus Deutschland in Sachen Rutenbau am ganzen System. In anderen Ländern wie Japan, USA, Schweden usw. kannste ohne staatliche Prüfungsknebel angeln. Und die meisten Innovationen kommen mehr oder weniger aus dem Tournament Bereich. Für Deutschland wird doch mehr oder weniger zeitversetzt alles kopiert. 

Gerade im Raubfisch bzw. Spinnfischen Bereich. Aber das war schon früher so.  England z.B. war und ist das Land der Carphunter und Friedfischprofis. Match, Leadger, Method usw.... alles von der Insel. Die Hölländer waren Jahrelang das Maß in Sachen Feederangeln....  

Könnte man ewig so fort führen. Ich baue meine Spinnings aus selber auf. Habe aber ein Preislimit was Blank und Anbauteile angeht. Ruten sind in m. Augen Gebrauchsgegenstände die eben mit Pech auch verschleissen oder gar kaputt gehen können. So würde ich mir nie ne 400€ + Stangenruten kaufen - und ebenfalls keinen Blank für 200€ + Anbauteile....  die Performance Zuwächse sind marginal. Ab ner gewissen Produkt-Qualitäts-Preis Spanne kommt nix mehr. Der Rest ist fürs Ego.

Was allerdings stimmt ist, dass Blanks beim den bekannten Rutenbaushops nicht schlecht sind - aber eben min. 2-3 Jahre hinter Stangenwaren zurück bleiben. Aktuell sind wohl die Blaas Nano Blanks (made in Poland) schon das obere Ende. Wollte mir eig. nen neuen SS3 Blank holen, da ich meine Rute gekillt habe und nur zusammen geflickt hatte (ist halt nicht mehr so wie vorher). Aber ich zahl für die doch in die Jahre gekommene SS3 keine knapp 200€ (Nur der Blank). 

Vielleicht sollte man das Thema Rutenbau vs. Stangenruten etwas anders sehen. Einige Rutenbauer kreieren echte Sahnestücke was die Optik, Farbgebung, Griffgestaltung usw. angeht. Die sind nicht besser als gleich teurer Stangenruten - aber eben individueller.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel von vielen : Wenn ich eine UL-Rute haben möchte, mit max 3 gramm wurfgewicht. Serienhersteller im asiatischen Raum bekommen das tadellos, exakt sauber und insbesondere auf Dauer haltbar verarbeitet hin, was das Spitzenteil betrifft. Das schaffen Handbauer gar nicht, so filigran zu arbeiten. Das Ergebnis ist viel grobschlächtiger und viel schwerer.



Warum? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Serienhersteller und Rutenbauer haben einen Blank vor sich liegen, den sie "bestücken" müssen. Was sollte dazu führen, dass das Ergebnis des Rutenbauers grobschlächtiger wird? Ok, er kann sich willentlich entscheiden, durchgehend Zweistegringe zu verwenden und als kleinsten Ring einen 10er wählen, aber sonst...? |kopfkrat


----------



## Damyl (26. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch :
Der Glaube versetzt Berge |engel:

Deswegen könnt ihr hier noch Ewig diskutieren......

Schon Oma meinte :
Junge......diskutiere nie über Glauben oder Politik. Das bringt nichts |znaika:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wollte mir eig. nen neuen SS3 Blank holen, da ich meine Rute gekillt habe und nur zusammen geflickt hatte (ist halt nicht mehr so wie vorher). Aber ich zahl für die doch in die Jahre gekommene SS3 keine knapp 200€ (Nur der Blank).


Beileid zum Ableben deines guten Stückes. :g

(Für erheblich günstigere Ersatzspinruten hätte ich Vorschläge.)



Fr33 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Thema Rutenbau vs. Stangenruten etwas anders sehen.


Genau, da ist oft viel zuviel Glamourbrimborium, Lamettazauber und Wunschdenken im Spiele! :m


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2016)

*A*


----------



## Andal (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?

Das nur der ein wirklicher Kenner ist, der sich seine Gerten vom anderen Ende der Welt kommen lässt und die, die sich bauen, bauen lassen, keine Ahnung haben? Das jene, die hierzulande Konfektionsware kaufen gar überhaupt keinen Plan haben?

Es sei dir deine Meinung in allen Ehren belassen, aber erkenne bitte auch an, dass es noch Angler gibt, die anders denken und keiner neuen anglerisch-religiösen Erkenntnis bedürfen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*

Meine bescheidene subjektive Meinung:

-neu ist nicht automatisch besser als alt

-gerade erfahrene Rutenbauer machen nicht jeden (fragwürdigen und kurzlebigen?) neuen Trend mit, z. B. den neuen Ultralight-Trend

-viele neue Ruten bzw. Blanks sind eher auf Gewinnmaximierung als auf Funktion getrimmt

-Boron als Rutenmaterial z. B. gabs schon vor über 30 Jahren, damals in Stippruten verbaut (Garbolino), hat sich da nicht durchsetzen können, weil schwerer als Carbon wenn auch etwas steifer


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



> Funktion


Gutes Stichwort. Wenn ich mir da so einiges "Neue" angucke, stelle ich mehr Rückschritt als Fortschritt fest.

Echte Ergonomie, Balance, angenehme Haptik usw. scheinen mittlerweile sehr oft Fremdwörter zu sein.

Mit dem ganzen Designfirlefanz kann ich gar nix anfangen - für mich muss eine Rute quasi die Verlängerung meines Arms und meines "taktilen Sinns" sein.

Nur dann macht der Köder exakt das, was ich ihm befehle.

Unbequem geht für mich daher gar nicht.

Insofern habe ich alle meine Ruten ganz "primitiv" ausgewählt - was sich für mich optimal anfühlt (haptisch wie von der Aktion her), funktioniert für mich auch optimal.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2016)

*AW: "Blank-Philosophie"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern habe ich alle meine Ruten ganz "primitiv" ausgewählt - was sich für mich optimal anfühlt (haptisch wie von der Aktion her), funktioniert für mich auch optimal.




So ist das! Und das kann der 400 Euronenblank aus dem fernen Osten genauso sein wie die Mittelkasse um die Ecke. Alles eine Frage des individuellen Empfindens. Ich fische z.B. als Allroundspinngerte eine Greys Prowla. Gehobene Mittelklasse, möchte man meinen, mit Potential nach oben. Für mich allerdings stimmt hier alles, high-endiger kann es gar nicht mehr werden. What the fuck also?


----------

